# auger belt replacement on a 2010 Powermax 826 OXE



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

is it difficult to change the auger belt on a 2010 Powermax 826 OX? I discover when I engage the auger the engine dies and some smoke is coming out from the right side of the plastic belt housing. I look at the service manual and it does not seem too difficult to do the job.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You have a Problem causing the belt to Smoke. Sounds like the auger is stuck, possibly something is jammed in the impeller. Try to manually turn the impeller to see if it will turn. I've seen one with a Rock Jamming the Impeller.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> You have a Problem causing the belt to Smoke. Sounds like the auger is stuck, possibly something is jammed in the impeller. Try to manually turn the impeller to see if it will turn. I've seen one with a Rock Jamming the Impeller.


I agree. Just make sure to pull the spark plug wire off before moving anything just to be safe.


----------

